# Any Jewlery makers in need of supplies?



## TurbidBlue (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope that this is okay to post...

Last year I went all out buying jewlery making supplies....I just KNEW that it was going to be my beat all end all craft. Yeah....well....it's not a very enjoyable hobby for me.   

On the up side....I did find my 'beat all end all' craft......soaping! Yea! 

Anyway...I just moved from a 1900 sq foot house into a tiny tiny apartment...and I need to make room in my closet for more soaping supplies (yup...I've outgroen my cabinet!!   ). I have a major destash going on right now on my Etsy shop. If you're interested....please take a look....and please take some of this stuff off my hands!!!! 

www.turbidblue.etsy.com



Thanks!
~Becky


----------

